

900'000'000 umbrellas end up in landfill every year. - sotax

We are trying to solve a great environmental problem: 900'000'000 umbrellas are produced every year in the world and end up in landfill.
We are crowd funding our project on Indiegogo, http://igg.me/at/ginkgo&#60;p&#62;The technology we developed allows to produce umbrellas with injection molding, is suitable for biodegradable polymers (i.e. biothene)  and for a cradle to cradle production system.
www.ginkgoumbrella.com
======
Trapick
Please provide a source for that number, it sounds beyond ridiculous. The New
Yorker
([http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/02/11/080211fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/02/11/080211fa_fact_orlean?printable=true))
states 33 million are sold in the US each year - so the idea that thirty times
that many are tossed isn't really reasonable.

------
samwillis
I really like this project, its fun and love the design. However I find the
environmental argument incredibly flawed, especially the 900 million umbrella
figure. If we use Trapicks figure of 33 million umbrellas sold in the US and
assume that the US is representative of the general population of the world
then only 600 million umbrellas are sold each year. I suspect its far less, I
would expect the US to consume more than the average number of umbrellas.

I think this wildly outrageous number is damaging what otherwise is a really
cool project!

